# Brighton Lanes



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

I recently got some Italian Job and I really liked it, so I have decided to place an order for some Brighton Lanes as it is supposedly also an Italian roast. I must admit I am really enjoying working through all the different blends, varieties and roasters that are available out there. We are really spoiled and once I have come full circle I will have a great palette with which to work.

To be honest I haven't had a duff batch of anything I have tried thus far. They all have their redeeming features.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2014)

I thought that Brighton Lanes was supposed to be relatively light roast? I might be wrong though!


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2014)

Alas I have checked the website and it's not anywhere near an Italian Roast. That doesn't mean you wont like it though - because i have heard it's a fantastic coffee! People are always raving about this one.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Tried the Lanes. Its OK but I prefer the Mahogany Jampit. Sweet and gorgeous. My tastebuds just found the Lanes to be a bit too roasty and sickly.


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Got my Brighton Lanes delivered this morning. Roasted on the 22nd July, so the all important question is! What is the recommended resting for it. Was roasted 5 days ago, so it must be getting ready for using pretty soon????


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

m4lcs67 said:


> Got my Brighton Lanes delivered this morning. Roasted on the 22nd July, so the all important question is! What is the recommended resting for it. Was roasted 5 days ago, so it must be getting ready for using pretty soon????


I'd probably leave it Til dawn, it will be fine by then ......


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

7 days rest. I did a thread a while back saying this blend reminded me of coffee I'd had in Italy


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

I read that CamV6. That is the reason I bought it. I have been looking to try an authentic Italian roast and the Brighton Lanes seemed to fit the bill from what everybody was saying. As I always do with all new varieties of bean I try, i'll be tasting it in espresso and also cappuccino form. To be fair I am more of a cappo drinker, but I think it would be rather churlish of me not to sample it as an espresso as well.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm sure you wont be disappointed


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Just bought a load of this too, sounds promising!


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Just cracked open brighton lanes.

Reminds me of....Rave Italian Blend!

Is there any robusta in brighton lanes?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Sure is a nice coffee. The bag I had was a little darker than I usually go for but oh boy was it fantastic!


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

aphelion said:


> Just cracked open brighton lanes.
> 
> Reminds me of....Rave Italian Blend!
> 
> Is there any robusta in brighton lanes?


Nope none at all


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Glenn said:


> Sure is a nice coffee. The bag I had was a little darker than I usually go for but oh boy was it fantastic!


Sure is Glenn..i can imagine it'll be good in milk too!


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Yes it will be good in milk. This blend was devised originally for a coffee shop in Brighton in the Lanes as a bespoke order and took off from there


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Looking forward to my first sampling of Brighton Lanes. Just finishing off a bag of Rave Signature then on to the Lanes.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

m4lcs67 said:


> Looking forward to my first sampling of Brighton Lanes. Just finishing off a bag of Rave Signature then on to the Lanes.


 Look forward to what you think of it Malc - it was the fastest disappearing coffee (through being drunk rather than disappearing by magic) that I've had so far.


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Well, after much anticipation I cracked open my Brighton Lanes this morning. Firstly, I noticed how much darker it is to the previous beans I have tried and also the small coating of oil on the beans (which is down to them being roasted longer?) and the oil being released? I even managed to get away with not having to adjust the grinder (which has been set for my previous beans (Rave Signature). I ground out 16g and the pour over 25 seconds was 27 grams, so pretty happy with that.

I made a cappuccino for my wife and I and the first thing that struck me was I could really taste that authentic Italian flavour. Some may say that of course you can taste it, but until you actually try it for yourself you never truly realise it. Suffice to say I though it was brilliant. I always like to try new coffees in every conceivable form, so I will be trying an espresso later, but right now the Brighton Lanes could be my new coffee of choice. I was that impressed with it.

Just as a matter of interest though, are there any other Italian style roasts out there that anyone would recommend?????


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

I've tried the Sweet Bourbon espresso from CoffeeCompass which is delightful as an espresso or cappa and also has good reviews on their website


----------

